# Is Singapore really like Burma?



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

You may imagine Burma and Singapore couldn’t be more different kinds of countries. One is stuck with a bunch of military generals who keep their people powerless while they enjoy all the country’s wealth, the other’s a thriving nation with a high standard of living. 
But, at least according to this feature on human rights in Singapore, the two are actually pretty similar. Both have a vice-like grip over the media (in Singapore the papers are owned by the leader’s mates, in Burma they just jail you if you step out of line). 
Both countries can detain suspects for indefinite periods if they think you’re a threat to national security, and neither country has any genuine opposition. 
So what do you reckon, is the only difference between Singapore and Burma that the former doesn’t kill those who speak out – it just jails them?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and what would you be trying to stir up here ?? If the so-called human rights people were right, care to advice why so many expats are living here, and so many international events attract people - for like F1 and everything ?

I think this thread needs to be removed ..

So unless you live here, you shouldnt' be making judgements .. after all NGOs like the ones you quote, make more money in donations the more harsher their reports .. after all Tragedy and violence are big money spinners ...

I haven't come across an expat who was jailed, or tortured, as you claim. And if anybody was caught by the law, it is due to their breaking the law ..

Or did you expect Singapore to be like Thailand where you can use drugs, kill others, or just do anything and get away with it ? is that the kind of democracy you have in mind ?? (not to offend the thai's but the TS seems to be claiming from Thailand ..)


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I am with ecureilx on this one...

not that I think it is all shine and glory here....but that post is just trying to provoke....and that's it !


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And the funny thing is - people often quote the harsh sentances in Singapore, for Drug smuggling and murder and all ... and caning for molest and robbery etc. and they conveniently overlook the fact that such measures are what keeps Singapore safe - in which country would you expect girls to be totally sloshed, and get into a cab alone, 100% confident that nothing is going to happen to her ? And in which country could you find not a single no-go area for foreigners ?? And walk around town, you have 7-11s manned by girls, and not one of them have a police guard, unlike some other countries .. 

After all, even during the recent hostage crisis in another Asian country, a Singapore quipped that they should have put a bullet through the hostage taker's head - Singapore law says Death for anybody who holds a firearm to another person - here even cops get charged for 'friendly gestures' of displaying firearms or threatening, erasing all their meritorious work and immediate suspension and a serious prospect of life sentence ...


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

Singapore is one of the best places to live in my opinion , also dubai


----------



## helen82 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm Singapore, so I absolutely agree with your idea that Burma and Singapore are quite the same each other. Both of countries are beautiful. However, One is stuck with a bunch of military generals who keep their people powerless while they enjoy all the country’s wealth, the other’s a thriving nation with a high standard of living. 
Both countries can detain suspects for indefinite periods if they think you’re a threat to national security, and neither country has any genuine opposition.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

helen : do you plan to get into politics ??   just a curious question  otherwise, how does it bother the common man, as long as the standard of life, safety and economic growth is maintained ..


----------



## helen82 (Oct 22, 2010)

Frankly, I don't like your words. What are you thinking?


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

There is still something about Sinapore that we take for granted even no matter how big a politic govt we have.

Security.

I have stayed in England and now in Australia and crime is a serious issue.

I am now helping a Malaysian migrant for his property as his house is broken into and content stolen. It is the same with England and is bad now with low employment...just ask any British and they will tell you...

In Singapore, we take for granted our security right as I can walk along a street at 3am and will not feel threathen...

b


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

helen82: are you a local or a foreigner ? I would prefer Disregard the flag on your profile - as the system doesn't validate yours truly ..


----------

